# Columbus fishing in December?



## MyLoudKids (Dec 13, 2016)

Any advice? I'll be in Columbus through Sunday Dec 18. I'm at the convention center for the American Volleyball Coaches Association and the NCAA women's volleyball Final Four. But I'd love to sneak away for a few hours of fishing. I'm traveling with my Okuma light travel rod. 

Where is there to fish near the convention center, either walking or I can take an Uber for 15-30 minutes?

I'm coming from SoCal so forgive my ignorance, but will the lakes/rivers be iced over?

I'd love to catch anything, bass, bluegill, goldfish, well maybe not goldfish, but you get the idea. Any suggestions, I'd be grateful!


----------



## Govbarney (Jan 3, 2011)

This time of year you can catch Saugeye from shore at Alum creek , or go up and down one of our rivers looking for a smallmouth winter hole. Best bet however IMO would be one of our 4 major dam spillways


----------

